# Finally realised its over :-(



## DeeM (Nov 16, 2013)

Its difficult to write this but just thought I would write an update.

After months of agonising over what was best for me, my child and him I (we) have reached the decision that its over.

His continual deceit and dishonesty has made me resentful which is one thing I thought I would never feel for this man who I thought was the love of my life. I loved him with everything, never felt that way about any man in my life and he has the nerve to accuse ME of not ever loving him.

He is so insecure, miserable, argumentative and nasty, looking for a fight at every corner yet accusing me of not trying in our marriage. I feel trapped, controlled and feel I am suffocating under the current situation. I have asked him to go, move out but of course he gives me the sob story.

I am sure he will make my life hell for as long as he can. He is lazy round the house, does nothing to help, even if I cook a family meal I am the one that cleans up etc. I cant bear to look at him any more and yet he wonders why I dont want to talk to him, is he for real ?

This is the man who advertised for sex on a married dating website had contact with a woman for almost a year and a half and then tells me it was both of us that ended our marriage! Yes there are two people here, but only one of them did the cheating. He cant even tell me about the cheating, hasn't got the guts!

Well, you know what, this woman has seen the light. The most important people in my world are my child and myself! This will be my year, walk away dont look back because the door closed behind you.

Im stronger than you think buddy! .... plenty more honest, caring reliable fish in the sea who would love a chance to grab this attractive, intelligent, sexy lady... 

Oh I do feel better hahaha xxx


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Glad you are feeling better. See your plan through and embrace the chance to start over.

Good luck
WD


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

That's the attitude to have. 

Take care of yourself and your child. Protect yourself with a good tough-as-nails lawyer. And don't ever again buy into his bullsh1t.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

He is clearly not ready to come to grips with his transgressions and you can't wait forever. you made the right choice for yourself and your child...perhaps in doing this he will come to his own realization and accept his responsibilities in all of this...i wish you good luck and i hope this new year will bring you a better sense of well being. you can not love someone completely who is not completely there in the marriage.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

2014 is the year of you and your child! Embrace it!:smthumbup:


----------



## WalterWhite420 (Dec 27, 2013)

You go girl...


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

Is there any way he would consider moving out? even to his parents or another family member? That would be a start to make your life better.

Have you filed for divorce yet?


----------

